# Bailey and Patch



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

My 2 new guinea pigs:-D


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Awwww... They're adorable! What's their names? They look absolutely stunning and so FLUFFY!!!! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Rosebud975 said:


> Awwww... They're adorable! What's their names? They look absolutely stunning and so FLUFFY!!!! :-D


Thanks  The yellow one is Bailey, the gray and white one is Patch :-D


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Cute! How old are they? Hope they settle in well to their new home!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks! :-D They are about two years old. They belonged to a friend of mine, she was very fond of them but felt she was unable to give them time they needed, so I adopted them. 

I'm currently trying to bond them with my other two Guinea Pigs, (without much success) They are currently living in different cages. If anyone has any experience bonding adult Guinea Pigs, I would be really grateful for any advice you can offer. I've got three females and a neutered male.


Here's one more photo of them ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Heres more photos of the guinea pigs


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Awww... There so adorable!!! Unfortunately I've never had Guinean pigs, but I hope someone more knowledgable will answer the questions


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Those are the prettiest guinea pigs! Such beautiful coats!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you! Their fur is lovely and soft, but needs a lot of brushing to keep it nice. I love to stick flowers and ribbons in their hair to make them look girly :mrgreen:


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

I like those photos you make me. You drew 5 of my bettas. Your work is truly stunning. Anytime anyone comes over my house, they see your framed artwork. Everyone thinks it is beatiful. I have some more requests, can you draw the following fish please.

Viper



Ice





Bastille




Bastille and Viper (divided tank)





Luna



Yang





In memorial of RIP twizler





Aphrodite




Other animals

Oliver






Hunter



Spike




Crazyhermitcrab_



Sammy


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Bettacrab said:


> I like those photos you make me. You drew 5 of my bettas. Your work is truly stunning. Anytime anyone comes over my house, they see your framed artwork. Everyone thinks it is beatiful. I have some more requests, can you draw the following fish please.



Hello there, thank you for your compliment, you are very kind :-D I'll have a go at drawing some of your pets starting with the Bettas, might take me a little while though as I have quite a few requests at the moment. Again thank you so much for your kind words, its really made me happy that you think my work is good enough to put on your wall! :-D


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Your work is amazing. It's breathtaking you Make the fish look real. It's just beatiful.


----------

